# Tips for Making a Real-Life Lasgun.



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Hey, as Ive briefly mentioned on some other threads, I intend to make a Death Korps of Krieg costume for an uppcoming convention:laugh:, the rest of the equipment is possible - albeit hard - to purchase, however I now realise I will need to build a Lasgun.

This, generally, is what im aiming for, though if there is a simple technique, I may go for a larger, sniper-class variant.










_Should_ be easy-`ish to construct, with a large rectangular stock with no curvage, again not presenting any problems. However, im not sure on the materials, and any other tips would be greatly appreicated :so_happy:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Why a Las-Gun? Couldn't you make a Chainsword and Las-Pistol? Come'on, you know that Officers are cooler than the standard bread and butter Guardsmen  However, I have no tips I am afraid, just needed to ask that.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I think a faceless guardsmen is waaay cooler. I says go for it.
Wood is likely your best bet for the stock and grip.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

attatch a proper burning laser, you can get a red one for about £15 (not sure where) and my friend says its awesome, it can pop dark coloured ballons and stuff. (It can't actually go up to somebody and burn them tho, it's still primitive technology!)

That would be.....awesome.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Why a Las-Gun? Couldn't you make a Chainsword and Las-Pistol? Come'on, you know that Officers are cooler than the standard bread and butter Guardsmen  However, I have no tips I am afraid, just needed to ask that.


Point taken, although with a deadline of May (I may do a project log of it.... although im not to sure where to stick it...) it will be hard to make a Laspistol, Chainsword, and the additional Sergeant/Commissar regalia:laugh:

I like the 'burning' laser idea :good:, although obviously a none-lethal version to actually _get into_ the building....


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Those lasers are awesome. My mate has a red one, and if I remember correctly, it is hand built and has got a range of two miles. As for the Las-Gun, wood for the stock would be the best, and some acrylic perhaps?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Just use a torch


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Those lasers are awesome. My mate has a red one, and if I remember correctly, it is hand built and has got a range of two miles. As for the Las-Gun, wood for the stock would be the best, and some acrylic perhaps?


Probably. Wood is easy to shape (with the usage of CAD CAM), and Acrylic, aptly dirtied and marked would leave it with a metal-like finish. As for the butt, magazine and barrel, perhaps some easy to cut steel, perhaps incorportating the laser-pointer/cheap scope... Ill have an ask around at school...:laugh:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Umm as for the "non-lethal" version of the laser pointers, there is currently no such thing as a lethal laser (not that you could buy anyway) the only serious harm you can do is holding it close to somebody's eye for a good while.

You may not even need a burning one, just a bright one. Green is the brightest, but Lasguns don't shoot green! But you can always un-attatch the laser for other use if you don't like it.

A torch......yeah, a bit bulky though and if he's gonna make a lasgun, he may as well have fun with it!:biggrin:


EDIT: 100 posts woo!


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't wait to see the finished result 

p.s sorry no tips I'm not really a makey person, I'd much rather get someone else to make a costume and take all the credit :grin:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> I can't wait to see the finished result
> 
> p.s sorry no tips I'm not really a makey person, I'd much rather get someone else to make a costume and take all the credit :grin:


Neither can I:victory:

At the moment, ive just got (though not in person) the Rebreather (Soviet made so its bound to break:laugh, and have found apt sources for-

- Webbing (General Pouches)
- Helmet
- Boots
- Trench coat
- Aquilla insignia for helmet + clothes...
- Some plastic Flak Plates for shoulders...
Oh and make the damn gun


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

For an effect on the lasgun, I would seggest an inbuilt laser set about 2-3 back into the barrel. Then take an appropriate OD size of a Red transparent acrylic rod that can stick into the barrel and light up when the laser pointer is on. A nice LED light would work great for this as well to light up the rod. The rod can stick out 1-2 ft and is easily removed so you don't take someones eye out. I think this would look great for getting pictures taken.

Hope this helps :good:

This is post #666... great this thread is cursed...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

What materials and machinery do you have access to? and do you have a budget for this?

I usually use cardboard and foamboard for all my costume props. I think it'd be best made from wood if you have access to machinery to do the shaping, then get the desired finish effect using paint.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Varakir said:


> What materials and machinery do you have access to? and do you have a budget for this?
> 
> I usually use cardboard and foamboard for all my costume props. I think it'd be best made from wood if you have access to machinery to do the shaping, then get the desired finish effect using paint.


Generally, without importanting specific materials, I have _access_ to Cardboard, wood (numerous variaties) Acrylic, and to an extent Mild Steel.

Though I dont do Tech specifically, I do have friends who are on good terms with the department (At school), who have acess to CAD CAM, so cutting out the wood will be no problem.... then surrond it with Acrylic? - although Acrylic, naturally has a very shiny finish...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I would produce the entire thing from soft wood like pine and paint it, wood is easy to work with, relatively light and pretty durable, plus if finished correctly it will look like any other material you want it to.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I've only worked with acrylic a few times, but i think it'd be useless for giving you a decent finish. If you have access to the equipment then wood is the way to go, and you can use your finely tuned miniature painting skillz to get the desired 'metallic' finish.


This is a pretty good example of what you can do with some wood:










Build Log: http://volpinprops.blogspot.com/2009/09/fallout-3-aer9-laser-rifle.html


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Varakir said:


> I've only worked with acrylic a few times, but i think it'd be useless for giving you a decent finish. If you have access to the equipment then wood is the way to go, and you can use your finely tuned miniature painting skillz to get the desired 'metallic' finish.
> 
> 
> This is a pretty good example of what you can do with some wood:
> ...


Wow, thats pretty awesome, and with some good metallic painting/weathering I reckon I can get a lasgun near enough that standard...:good:


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

:O dude if you make one, could you send me "blueprints"? it would be so cool. I might have to hide it from my girlfriend though...damn her, making me "give up" 40k...


----------



## oreomaster3 (Mar 13, 2009)

or you could take a nerf gun and paint it....


----------

